# Breeder sheepshead coming through Sykes today



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Got to Sykes around 9 am hoping for some big ones. Got to my spot and was using live shrimp thanks to tight lines bait and tackle. Around 10 got my first bite then at 1030 pulled up a 5.5 lb sheepshead. 5 to 10 minutes later second sheepshead in the cooler at 4.5 lbs. Missed 3 total and now I am back on the bridge at 1. Will put pictured later. I would also like to say it was nice to meet Mr . Don who saw and helped me land those two sheepshead.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

The two photos of the fish


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats. Did you enter them into the GBBT sheephead tournament?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah just the biggest currently in 3rd place


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you get anymore yesterday afternoon?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

No the tide slowed down a lot and it was getting cold because the second time I went out with my hoodie.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice fish! What kind of tackle and set up were you fishing?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Okuma Safina pro 30 7 foot medium action combo with 15 lb braid 20 lb fluorocarbon leader owner ssw #4 hooks 1 Oz weight with bead and 65 lb swivel.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

One dorky looking fish that tastes as good as anything I've caught. Congrats on the big sheepies.

I've got some business trips in the spring that are going to interfere with the spawning run. I told my wife that I'm just going to have to take off and try to load up the freezer.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey randyguy, you gonna go out in the morning?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Gotta work tomorrow morning


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

A guy on the bridge that day a hand held digital scale. The tournament is 1st place pair of Costa And $200 gift certificate


----------

